

Discussion at Harvard regarding non-compete agreements - jcarlson23
http://www.gototheboard.com/articles/June_19th:_Discussion_About_NonCompetes_at_Harvard_Law
For anyone interested, a round table discussion of non-compete agreements and their impact at Harvard.
======
tptacek
Does anyone here have a story about a contested noncompete actually breaking
in favor of the employer?

------
DenisM
Be sure to post a follow-up. I for one would like to hear the outcome.

